

Android 3.2 Platform and Updated SDK tools  - Garbage
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/07/android-32-platform-and-updated-sdk.html

======
nodata
The only hardware I can find that will run this is the Huawei MediaPad. Anyone
know any more?

~~~
jesboat
It's been being pushed out to the Xoom for a week or so now. I got mine
yesterday.

~~~
nodata
Wow. Do you expect further updates too? Is it worth buying or waiting for a
newer model?

